# hard drive failure



## vwmeister (Oct 31, 2006)

The past couple of days when I turned on my 622 I got error message stating my hhd is bad. Error code at the top right was "311" and the other error code in the message was "0ecc". I called support and they had me do a hard reboot but it didn't help. They are sending my a replacement receiver. Has anyone else experienced hhd failure with their 622's? My lease started in April 06 so this is free of charge except for shipping fee of $14.95


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Hard Drives Die, it isn't if it will die it is only when it will die.

We sell computers and repairs, Some drives last a day some last a 14 months and some just last and everything inbetween for how long they last too.

As with anything the mortality curve looks like a bathtub cross-section where death happens at a higher rate initially and drops way down and then goes back up at the end of the units life.

There are always parts that will pass testing and then die right away. 

I had a car pass the brake test at motor vehicle inspection. When I jumped in to move it forward the brakes were out. A brake line had blown just as the car stopped.


----------



## apco25 (Oct 2, 2005)

I suppose plopping in a new hard drive will not work... The hard drive is married to a particular box, correct? This happens on the first boot initialization-> writes the hard drive data to the proms?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

You shouldn't have to pay the $14.95 shipping...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No, changing the drive definitely won't work. And, on the leased option, I agree that you shouldn't have to pay shipping.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Whenever I encounter their $14.95 shipping fee, I'm suddenly willing to sign up for CC Autopay. Every time, that has been enough to waive the shipping fee. You can cancel CCAP before the first bill if you are opposed on principle. I haven't had a need since I turned in two 508 Platinum remotes for UHF Pro 6.2s about 6-8 months ago, but assume that is still a valid way to avoid the shipping fee. At least I got something for my $1.99/month warranty.


----------

